# Your opinion? If you cant have the cat, are they better off...



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

as a stray or in a shelter?

im guessing area will have a factor in this question, but im not sure if a chance at life outside is better? or if bringing them to a shelter and their more than likely euth is better.

WIth the rate of euth it seems like its honestly a toss up


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Well, a no kill shelter or rescue would be a good option. Then at least kitty would have a shot at being adopted by someone who wants it.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

I would talk to any vet about the best rescue groups in the area before dropping them off at a shelter unless I am certain the shelter is no kill. also cats dropped outside that are friendly are exposed to the danger of people abusing them. 

In town cats put out doors eventually gravitate to feral colonies. Out in the country, if your lucky they find a barn. from experience, the biggest percentage dropped in the country are killed fairly quickly since most states have it where "any animal that poses a threat to livestock" can be killed. or hunters use them as target practice.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I don't see ANY reason to euthanize a street cat, unless they're suffering from an illness that leaves them no quality of life and is untreatable. I know most people agree with me on this.

In my country there are no "no-kill" shelters. Where I live, there are strays' caregivers every block or two and there is me: I spend hours with the strays each day, give them the best-quality diet I can possibly afford (better than some house cats get), make sure to give them fresh taurine-laden raw meat at least once a week, lavish attention on them and petting and brushing to those who like it. If I hear a cat scream in the middle of the night, I go downstairs, food in hand, identify the cause and solve it, with the help of an org I volunteer for. I volunteer for a stray cats' hospital, so if one of the strays I know is sick, I get the meds and the hospitalization (if needed) immediately and for free. If a stray stops coming to eat for a couple days, I go around the neighborhood looking for them. Once every week or so I take those who want on a stroll to the park. I bring a picnic with me for them and for any strays we meet on the way and food for the pigeons so they'll gather around my strays and give them a show. We have a wonderful time all together. I take care of any kittens born (some strays arrive already pregnant to my area) and all my strays are TNRed. I have 15 permanent ones and ocasionally visit and feed those of my neighboring feeding stations, just for the fun of it and to make sure they're healthy and happy. So in my case, I much-much prefer my strays remain in the streets than go to a shelter (or even to someone's house whom I'm not 100% sure will take *excellent* care of them).


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

BB is right, of course. Where I live there are no predators and no hunters. We go to the park when there's no traffic, at dawn on a weekend, and it's only one very, very narrow street we need to cross. The only risks to my strays are the occasional unleashed dog, mean adult or child, and other cats. Their biggest fear is each other, though I've never seen a cat injured by another here. Winters are very, very mild and it hardly ever rains. That said, 3 of the strays in my neighborhood (not my feeding station) have lost an ear to some dog or cat's bite, and one lost its tail.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

going off topic a tiny bit 
Straysmommy.. I am always impressed about the amount of time and work you put into your colony. keep up the good work their lives are much better because of you. I can also see they give you much happiness also.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Correction: I have 11 permanent strays, not 15 - because 2 of them are nowadays my house cats, and 2 live in the building's low roofs and sleep inside the building in winter (we made them a luxury bedroom on the underground floor where neighbors don't see), so they're considered "yard" cats. 

I guess I'm trying to say that if you can and are willing to, unless the shelter has a very serious "no-kill" record (warning: many of them lie!), you can make strays' lives in the street happy and worth living. Those strays who let me come near, I can hear them purr a lot, sometimes just from the fact that they've just eaten a hearty meal and are not afraid or lonely because I'm sitting nearby and there's peace and harmony in the colony. One of the strays I adopted used to purr a lot more when she was a street cat, because now she's afraid of my other cat, LOL


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you, BB. Indeed, they make me immensely happy. We've given each other a wonderful reason to live.

Many people on these forums, and in general, have given what they can to street cats and made their lives worth living. 

One more thing I've done is I got some of the strays used to running up the building stairs if they feel bad for some reason. I can't keep tens of strays in the building's porch because of the cat-hater neighbors, but in special circumstances I prefer that they run up high from danger (dog or human) than try to run horizontally.


----------



## Luvkitties (Jan 22, 2009)

I think a no kill shelter would be the best place for a cat so that they can have a second chance at finding a forever home.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Some cats can survive outside with a little food help, and others can't. For several years I fed a cat that didn't want to come inside. Then there was the next one who didn't like people much, but did like food, and at the moment there is Guy who at times seems to need affection more than food, but he doesn't want inside, either. We have coyotes and raccoons around.

Although the local SPCA claims to be '*No kill*' I'm not sure it is, although I don't think they kill healthy, adoptable cats.

Shut in a cage is no place, really, for a cat. But each case should be judged on its own. As we all know, different cats have different personalities.


----------



## pchel (Aug 16, 2011)

They are highly likely to be euthanized in a kill shelter. The numbers at the one I foster for are just depressing. They really do put down more than half the cats brought in. Dogs numbers here are way better. If I had a stray and couldn't 'have' a cat I'd look into the trap neuter release, or spay a stray programs and have it fixed then let it live its life free, even if it is shorter. Now, if it looks like it is dying from starvation then I'd turn it in -again, if I couldn't have it or feed it.


* edited to add 'if it' in front of the word looks.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

TNR is a great way to go if its already a feral or stray. 

I read the question as someone asking to put a former inside pet out the door or not. Which I disagree with. so correct me if I read that wrong.


----------



## lgnutah (Aug 7, 2010)

BotanyBlack said:


> I would talk to any vet about the best rescue groups in the area before dropping them off at a shelter unless I am certain the shelter is no kill. also cats dropped outside that are friendly are exposed to the danger of people abusing them.
> 
> In town cats put out doors eventually gravitate to feral colonies. Out in the country, if your lucky they find a barn. from experience, the biggest percentage dropped in the country are killed fairly quickly since most states have it where "any animal that poses a threat to livestock" can be killed. or hunters use them as target practice.


When I read the OP question, I didn't think OP was planning to take a cat to a shelter, per se, but was just wondering what people thought was the better option-just opening up to discussion.
My "stray who came to stay" Essie, did not want anything to do with coming inside the house or even being closed inside the garage (though she liked to sleep in the garage in colder weather) until she got older. Then she started accepting the doors being closed at night and the back door left open in the day so she could go and come.
Recently, unfortunately, because she was always in the garage, she was accidentally run over (by me) and ended up with a broken leg and external fixator so she is now a full time inside cat-which she initially protested about continually, but now has come to accept and I think even prefer.


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

*I've got a somewhat similar situation.*

I posted a thread, but am not getting much response.

A cat has shown up here that is/was a house cat, really nice and not long on the street.

I'm sure that it belongs to someone. I'm trying to get him back home, but in the case that I can't how long would you wait 'till you considered him a stray (lost/abandoned) and brought him in to be fixed and such. A week? Two? Right now he's in a cage so he won't wander off. He's welcome to join the 4 ferals who already hang out here.

In this regard, I vote for the "stray" rather than shelter. In the shelter he'd just be one more cute adult cat with long odds of being adopted.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Well, heres why i ask. the other night at work on my way out, there was a little guy or gal checking out the smells coming from the dumpster at the resturant next to ours. it was not dying, but not plump either. But where i work theres resturants, open fields, a gas station, a lot across the street where truckers load steel coils (friend is a trucker lol). but as far as any possible homes they were at least a block, if not more in any direction. quite a distance for a little guy

But i didnt have a carrier or collar/leash handy after my shift. Not only that, i didnt know if it were even friendly enough to get in the car with me, where would i bring it??

I dont feel quite so bad seeing them in my area, since i am local and its quite possible they live down the street (in that case i only feel worse in bad weather).

But with this little guy i didnt know if the 24 hour vet (only place i could think of as it was 11pm) would just euth it, or transfer it off to the (in)humane society where they would then probably euth it, or does he know somewhere safe to go and somewhere to eat? I was just honestly caught off guard and puzzled.

The end result was that i watched that the other traffic didnt hit him (made sure he stayed back in the grassy area). then i slowly creeped my way around until i could see he was clearly still in the lot of the resturant. Then i slowly left and felt AWFUL all the way home.

thinking back when i got home theres so many *could have should have* things. like going back into work and grabbing... a piece of chicken or something to leave out for it (not ideal i know, but anything beats nothing in my books). maybe some water, although there was puddles, so rain water could do. maybe i should have attempted to bring him in as a stray but make it clear that i want him to have the chance at adoption somehow.? if they do that there?

i thought about it to the point i remembered about it today and hoped like crazy that i wouldnt haev to witness/see any kitty remains. but there wasnt. he must have had somewhere to go. i *hope!*

I had good intentions but those can only go so far i guess... my confusion and inner debate kinda won this round. unfortunately.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Every day I put fresh water in the bowl, yet if there are any mud puddles around, the strays won't drink the fresh water. Actually, when I fill the bowl and pour the old water nearby, they run to drink the old water.

If I were you (and this is no way a recommendation) what I'd do is start leaving a handful of kibble and a bowl with water in a place near the dumpster where he hangs. Then I'd take it from there. You have time to decide, he (and/or others) will be back many times. On the other hand, this is risky because cats are very smart and if they decide to adopt you (this is what happened to me) then you're their catering man forever, LOL For me it all started when a stray noticed I passed by with food leftovers in my bag each night (I used to bring back what was left of my lunch from the office). I had never even liked cats till then. It was their decision, not mine.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Since cats have a powerful internal clock and are creatures of habit, the way to get them used to hanging in a certain place is to always leave the kibble at the same time (say, when you get out of work or before you go in). Soon he will be a fixture there at that time, so that's your way to ensure you find him whenever you want (for TNR, for health treatment, because his owner was found, whatever you decide). By doing this, you've already given him a life 10 times better than at any overcrowded shelter.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

When a cat knows they will get their daily meal for sure and they know where, they turn from street cats to "yard" cats, because they don't need to roam for food so they don't do the streets. They stay all day in their safe place, only coming out at a certain hour to a certain place. This avoids 90% of the risks they face. Also, a cat that eats regular meals strengthens its immune system very considerably, avoiding most of the health hazards (my strays don't even have fleas). And a cat that knows someone cares is less likely to seek attention from people and other cats in risky places. So just by feeding and watering regularly, you can go home happy and enjoy your evening, instead of suffering.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

The weekend: just leave a bigger quantity of food. Cats can go 48 hours without eating without it being traumatic. Vacations: use the help of a co-worker.

Sorry for the multiple posts, I always reread what I write and come up with more things I want to say...


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

*Strays...*

you just gave the wonderful condensed version of feral cat care, chapter 1.

You have obviously gained considerable insight. The above 4 posts should be enshrined.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you, lyle. I share what I condensed from my own experience, all the advice I got in here and in real life and the tons I've read on the internet. If the cat you talk about eats regular meals at your station, I personally wouldn't wait one second to have him fixed and "adopt" him as one of my strays. This is because a cat that regularly wanders outside hungry IS a stray, even if someone wants to call themselves their owner. A cat with an owner doesn't need to roam for food. But why is he in a cage??

That said, don't be surprised if he's already fixed. Prince doesn't have a tipped ear (the sign of being fixed) but he's fixed. I assume he used to be a house cat, indoor only, and the owners would've wanted him neutered but not without his ear tip... The vet said it's either that or his testicles never came down as they should have, something not infrequent in cats.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

One more thing I wanted to mention re you going home happy instead of sad, is that cats that eat a yummy meal without having to fight and/or risk their lives for it, release endorphins - "happy hormones" (same as people), which strengthens their immune system even further. I've even read that they then dream happy dreams and this is good for their health. If you can give them a piece of meat leftovers once in a while, it's great. No cooked bones, though.


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

*The cage is . .*

a necessary ( I feel), but temporary residence to ensure that he doesn't wander off 'tll I can determine his "status". He's a "washrag" cat and I'm hoping against hope that I can find his owner. It's a large cage and he doesn't seem too upset so far.

If I end up fixing him I've decided that I won't ear tip him. Unlike the ferals he's a young house cat and I have some hope that I can find him a home. Better then that he's not tipped and in a reasonably stray/feral neighborhood such as I live in it's not critical.


----------



## pauli (Mar 26, 2011)

I read this post a long time ago and fully agree with it.
I would put the address of the forum here, but you need to log in to see it.

Quote:
"I don't think that having then euthanized is an option when we pass. That is just cruel. :?"

Not in my opinion. Cruel is allowing them to go to some of the **** holes that are otherwise called "sanctuaries". Or to have them end up in a shelter...or in a home that simply did not love or care for them properly.
I don't want to get into a big debate on the issue of "sanctuaries". In *my* experience, the ones that I have dealt with have been nightmares....places that I would never subject any animal to.
The word "sanctuary" is actually a word that turns my stomach since most of them are simply overcrowded mental torture rooms for the animals we would leave behind.
If I get hit by a bus tomorrow, I do have a friend who will take my cats. If that person is no longer able or willing, then I have another friend who has been instructed to have them humanely euthanized.
I have spent many years in rescue work and I would *never* turn any of my cats over to a 'rescue' situation. Never in a million years....

Lisa Pierson, dvm
This is from the FDMB diabetes forum


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

See, thats where i would kinda disagree. at least haev your friends TRY for a good home first before euth.

my friends mom wanted to have 2 perfectly healthy dogs euthed because she was moving and couldnt take them. in a combined effort we found great homes for both. 

so, i see dont make them live entire lives in a shelter, but dont deny them a chance because it may require a small stay in a shelter/vet boarding either.

know what i mean?


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

I agree with Claiken, but I also think it depends on the area you live in. Having visited and volunteered at different rescues in my area, and as my city is currently a no-kill city (proudly hasn't killed a healthy animal turned in in two years), I would feel more than comfortable having my cat end up in that situation if no friends or family can take them in. Even the big shelters have a great deal of room and actively care for the animals, and have a high adoption rate. I can count on on hand the number of pets who were there a year ago and have yet to be adopted.

Now, if I lived a county over? Not so much. (It is both highly entertaining and rather depressing to see the fights my city's activists get in with the county next door in blogs and newspapers thanks to the county's low animal rights record and it's unwillingness to accept freely offered aid from the city in transferring animals out of a kill shelter situation).


----------

